# Sky Sports Frampton v Santa Cruz II/Zlaticanin v Garcia - Buildup, Weigh In & RBR - SELBY FIGHT OFF



## Guest (Jan 27, 2017)

*Location:* MGM Grand Garden Arena, Las Vegas, NV, United States
*TV:* Sky Sports (UK) / Showtime (US)
*Time:* 1:00am
Josh Taylor v Alfonso Olvera (10x3 Light Welterweight) - _*NOT LIVE*_
David Benevidez v Sherali Mamajonov (10x3 Super Middleweight)
Dejan Zlaticanin (3) v Mikey Garcia (12x3 WBC Lightweight World Title)
*MAIN EVENT* (Approx 4:00am)
Carl Frampton (1) v (2) Leo Santa Cruz II (12x3 Worl Featherweight Championship)

*Weigh In: *Approx 11pm UK - Live on Sky Sports News
https://www.facebook.com/ShoBoxing/?fref=ts
*Officials:* Referee: Kenny Bayless / Judges: Dave Moretti, Burt Clements, Glenn Feldman
*Odds:* Frampton 4/6 - Santa Cruz 13/10 (Williams Hills)

*Tale of the Tape









Champion:* Carl 'The Jackal' Frampton
*Hometown:* Belfast, United Kingdom
*Age:* 29
*Height:* 5ft5
*Reach:* 157cm
*Stance:* Orthadox
*Pro Record:* 23-0
*KO%:* 61% (14 KO's)
*Pro Rounds:* 49
*CHB World Ranking:* No.1
*Current Titles:* WBA Featherweight World Title (0 Defenses)
*Former Titles:*
IBF & WBA Super Bantamweight World Titles (3 Defenses)
*Trainer:* Shane McGuigan
*Notable Fights:*
TKO9 Win v Kiko Martinez
UD 12 Win v Kiko Martinez
TKO5 Win v Chris Avalos
SD 12 Win v Scott Quigg
MD 12 Win v Leo Santa Cruz









*Challanger:* Leo "El Terremoto" Santa Cruz
*Hometown:* Huetamo, Michoacán de Ocampo, Mexico
*Age:* 28
*Height:* 5′ 7½
*Reach:* 175cm
*Stance:* Orthadox
*Pro Record:* 32-1-1
*KO%:* 56% (18 KO's)
*Pro Rounds:* 211
*CHB World Ranking:* No.2
*Current Titles:* WBA Featherweight World Title (0 Defenses)
*Former Titles:*
IBF & WBA Super Bantamweight World Titles (3 Defenses)
*Trainer:* Jose Santa Cruz
*Notable Fights:*
UD12 Win v Vusi Malinga
UD 12 Win v Christian Mijares
MD12 Win v Abner Mares
TKO5 Win v Kiko Martinez
MD 12 Loss v Carl Frampton

*Rankings

Lightweight (135lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
1. Jorge Linares (WBA)
2. Rances Barthelemy
 3. Dejan Zlaticanin (WBC)
4. Anthony Crolla
5. Terry Flanagan (WBO)
6. Richard Abril
7. Robert Easter (IBF)
8. Dennis Shafikov
9. Richard Commey
10. Petr Petrov
11. Edlis Tatli
12. Yvan Mendy
13. Mickey Bey
14. Luke Campbell
15. Ray Beltran
*
Featherweight (126lbs)
World Championship: (Vacant)*
 1. Carl Frampton (WBA)
2. Leo Santa Cruz
3. Gary Russell (WBC)
4. Abner Mares
5. Lee Selby (IBF)
6. Oscar Valdez (WBO)
7. Simpiwe Vetyeka
8. Jesus Cuellar
9. Joseph Diaz
10. Oscar Escandon
11. Scott Quigg
12. Jorge Lara
13. Eric Hunter
14. Abraham Lopez
 15. Jonathan Victor Barros
*
Previous Fight*


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Too much information for my liking.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Are they showing Josh Taylor at all?


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

Rob said:


> *Location:* MGM Grand Garden Arena, Las Vegas, NV, United States
> *TV:* Sky Sports (UK) / Showtime (US)
> *Time:* 1:00am
> Josh Taylor v Alfonso Olvera (10x3 Light Welterweight) - _*NOT LIVE*_
> ...


Fucking brilliant OP robert. Thats how it should be done. Plenty of info there for the fans. :happy

Only YOU should be allowed to start rbrs imo


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2017)

Eoghan said:


> Are they showing Josh Taylor at all?


Ed Robinson on twitter said they are starting with Benevidez then Selby. I think it all depends on one of those ending early.


----------



## maaw1988 (Nov 9, 2015)

Eoghan said:


> Are they showing Josh Taylor at all?


He is being shown on reply


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Ronseal.



Can you edit that into the OP please Rob?


----------



## Undefeated chump (May 3, 2016)

sugar ray sheepskin said:


> Fucking brilliant OP robert. Thats how it should be done. Plenty of info there for the fans. :happy
> 
> Only YOU should be allowed to start rbrs imo


Yes great work again @Rob but if it's only you starting the BIG fight rbr's I belive you should also start the low key sky/boxnation rbr's also.


----------



## Undefeated chump (May 3, 2016)

Undefeated chump said:


> Yes great work again @Rob but if it's only you starting the BIG fight rbr's I belive you should also start the low key sky/boxnation rbr's also.


All or nothing kind of shit.


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

Undefeated chump said:


> Yes great work again @Rob but if it's only you starting the BIG fight rbr's I belive you should also start the low key sky/boxnation rbr's also.


Thats fair imo


----------



## tompreston (Apr 9, 2016)

This OP has made @One to watch look a right mug.

No offence but you've been blown away. account deletion territory.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2017)

Undefeated chump said:


> Yes great work again @Rob but if it's only you starting the BIG fight rbr's I belive you should also start the low key sky/boxnation rbr's also.


nah I will leave that to the small time posters.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Id go so far as to say @Rob should start every thread.

Anyone with thread ideas or news,please PM rob and he shall turn it into thread worthy material.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> nah I will leave that to the small time posters.


* hardcore fans *


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2017)

One to watch said:


> * hardcore fans *


*people who don't actually like boxing


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2017)

for what its worth I created a separate thread for the Vargas v Belchert & Muira v Roman card as they clash.


----------



## Undefeated chump (May 3, 2016)

Rob said:


> nah I will leave that to the small time posters.


Well in my opinion you have no right to bitch off they're op RBR's then if you can't be arsed to do one or if somebody does a big fight RBR before you.


----------



## tompreston (Apr 9, 2016)

Eoghan said:


> Are they showing Josh Taylor at all?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/824929552401047552


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2017)

Undefeated chump said:


> Well in my opinion you have no right to bitch off they're op RBR's then if you can't be arsed to do one or if somebody does a big fight RBR before you.


FFS. My post was clearly in jest. And for what it's worth I never suggested that only I should start RBR for big fights. Just that for the big cards some effort should be made with the OP. Most posters agreed on that.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Rob said:


> *Location:* MGM Grand Garden Arena, Las Vegas, NV, United States
> *TV:* Sky Sports (UK) / Showtime (US)
> *Time:* 1:00am
> Josh Taylor v Alfonso Olvera (10x3 Light Welterweight) - _*NOT LIVE*_
> ...


Rob, you forgot to add their dick sizes and what colour there last shit's were.

A true Idiot Savant wouldn't miss out those fine details.

Seems your just an idiot.

Cry yourself to sleep!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2017)

rossco said:


> Rob, you forgot to add their dick sizes and what colour there last shit's were.
> 
> A true Idiot Savant wouldn't miss out those fine details.
> 
> ...


You are still annoyed that I didn't know who you are lol


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Rob said:


> You are still annoyed that I didn't know who you are lol


Annoyed!?! You broke my heart.

:frochcry2


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

This is the direction of how a RBR should be, not that half arsed garbage i've seen here before. 

Just missing a keys to victory and technical breakdown Rob..

8/10. Could of been 10/10 tbh..


----------



## all at sea (Jun 11, 2014)

Rob said:


> FFS. My post was clearly in jest. And for what it's worth I never suggested that only I should start RBR for big fights. Just that for the big cards some effort should be made with the OP. Most posters agreed on that.


No they don't Rab.


----------



## Glenmax777 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bit sad but I feel almost sick with nerves already. Going to have to get blocked before the first bell. 
War Frampton


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/ShoBoxing/?fref=ts

can view the weigh in here.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2017)

Both fighters 125lbs


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2017)

Zlaticanin 134.5lbs
Garcia 134.5lbs


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Rumours that Barros hasn't passed his medicals and Selby fight off.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

It's definitely off.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2017)

yep Jimmy Lennon said its off.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Chinny said:


> It's definitely off.


For fuck sake, literally just put a bet on.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Gutted for Selby.


----------



## Glenmax777 (Mar 27, 2014)

Chinny said:


> Rumours that Barros hasn't passed his medicals and Selby fight off.


That's a real shame, hope he's ok.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2017)

surley they could have got Selby a fight at Super Feather.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Ah gutted for Lee he was buzzing for this. 

Sanigar and the MGM curse aye...


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2017)

Somewhat glad because I am going paintballing tomorrow and would have been a rush to get home in time for the Selby fight. Would have meant watching all the fights delayed which I hate doing for big fights.


----------



## 2Piece (Apr 29, 2014)

Rob said:


> Somewhat glad because I am going paintballing tomorrow and would have been a rush to get home in time for the Selby fight. Would have meant watching all the fights delayed which I hate doing for big fights.


Who gives a shit?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2017)

2Piece said:


> Who gives a shit?


I do. And its my thread so fuck off.

Look out for a PaintBall update tomorrow lads. "He said no professionals"


----------



## 2Piece (Apr 29, 2014)

Rob said:


> I do. And its my thread so fuck off.
> 
> Look out for a PaintBall update tomorrow lads. "He said no professionals"


Its not your forum though is it you absolute bellend.

You're on here acting as though the fight being off is a good thing because it doesnt quite fit into your schedule, most (especially me, I was looking forward to the fight) would appreciate it if you keep your self-centred bullshit updates to yourself.


----------



## all at sea (Jun 11, 2014)

Rob said:


> Somewhat glad because I am going paintballing tomorrow


FFS , all them real guns containing real ammo in America and Palmer had to go paintballing.

#WastedOpportunity

#RealMenDontFireBlanks


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Gutted about the Selby fight, was looking forward to finally seeing him in action again & potentially setting up the Frampton fight


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Dammit the Selby fight being off is a shame,does he go straight in to a Frampton fight I think he will but he will have to be sensible about money because Mcguigen was saying there are other options for Frampton homecoming then Selby like Gary Russel jr,if Frampton wins tomorrow,who ever he fights next will be on ppv be it ITV/BT/Sky imo


----------



## RB1987 (May 18, 2016)

How does the mandatory situation work now ? And do you think just maybe we could get Selby and Warrington who is next in line in the IBF barring he hasn't got a 2nd honeymoon scheduled?


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ffs can't believe selby fight is off. Was really looking forward to that


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Selby needs some momentum before the Frampton fight. I say Eddie should make him vs Quigg as chief support for the Wlad-Joshua bill


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Gutted for Selby, and think about the fans who forked out to go see him, fucking raging


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2017)

2Piece said:


> Its not your forum though is it you absolute bellend.
> 
> You're on here acting as though the fight being off is a good thing because it doesnt quite fit into your schedule, most (especially me, I was looking forward to the fight) would appreciate it if you keep your self-centred bullshit updates to yourself.


Nah.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2017)

RB1987 said:


> How does the mandatory situation work now ? And do you think just maybe we could get Selby and Warrington who is next in line in the IBF barring he hasn't got a 2nd honeymoon scheduled?


I reckon Warren goes for it at Elland Road this summer.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2017)

according to Fat Dan Barros failed a Hepatitis test.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Rob said:


> according to Fat Dan Barros failed a Hepatitis test.


Yikes


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Shit.

Such a waste of time and opportunity for selby,plus I thought it was a decent fight on paper.

Such a shame,he will be gutted.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2017)

Purses per Nevada commission: 

Frampton $1,000,000
Santa Cruz $900,000
Zlaticanin $320,000
Garcia $375,000

Selby was due $100,000. Barrow $25,000. This Haymon move really hasn't worked out for Selby.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> Purses per Nevada commission:
> 
> Frampton $1,000,000
> Santa Cruz $900,000
> ...


Ive been pleased with the quality of his defence's though.

Montiel,hunter and barros was a nice mix for a new champion who is pretty inexperienced at world level.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2017)

One to watch said:


> Ive been pleased with the quality of his defence's though.
> 
> Montiel,hunter and barros was a nice mix for a new champion who is pretty inexperienced at world level.


Only one of those was by choice though. 2 were mandatories so would of happened anyway....and I seem to recall Hearn saying a deal was in place for Montiel to come to Wales.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

sugar ray sheepskin said:


> Fucking brilliant OP robert. Thats how it should be done. Plenty of info there for the fans. :happy
> 
> Only YOU should be allowed to start rbrs imo


Last week @Rob refused to start it, s what you on about?


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Rob said:


> I do. And its my thread so fuck off.
> 
> Look out for a PaintBall update tomorrow lads. "He said no PJ's"


Fixed that for you.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Leos talk of retiring if he loses again is a pretty worrying sign, that loss really seemed to shake him up, Frampton seems supremely confident


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Just trying to plan my schedule around the time difference, I am proper buzzing so there is no way I want to miss a single paintball update from @Rob

Is there any boxing on today??


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Damn shame theres a bit of a weed drought around my part would have loved to have a drink and bit of smoke tonight, although last time these two fought I made myself violently ill from overdoing it in celebration, Carls victory only marginally made me feel better so it's probably just as well. Can't imagine how awful 12 straight hours of nonstop projectile vomiting would have been had he lost


----------



## tompreston (Apr 9, 2016)

Anyone know the offical walk out times for Rob's paint balling?


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Rob said:


> Somewhat glad because I am going paintballing tomorrow and would have been a rush to get home in time for the Selby fight. Would have meant watching all the fights delayed which I hate doing for big fights.


Doesn't bother me. Im recording both the SKY and Boxnation shows and will watch tomorrow after a good nights sleep. Even if I space it out and go out having only watched one show I won't get to know the results as nobody I happen to meet will even have heard of Frampton,never mind any of the others. With 3 Brits on the SKY show I was gonna stay up but as Selby isn't on Im going to bed. He's gonna have to get a fight pretty soon I reckon. Do you see him as any chance of jumping onto one of the Hearn bills that are happening soon. Or maybe Haymon getting him something else? Otherwise hell have been out for over a year.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Some good stuff on SKY catch up about the main event,particularly with the great Barry Mc Guigan.


----------



## 2Piece (Apr 29, 2014)

The Kraken said:


> Damn shame theres a bit of a weed drought around my part would have loved to have a drink and bit of smoke tonight, although last time these two fought I made myself violently ill from overdoing it in celebration, Carls victory only marginally made me feel better so it's probably just as well. Can't imagine how awful 12 straight hours of nonstop projectile vomiting would have been had he lost


Nothing quite like watching a big fight on the herb, it makes it so much more intense.


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10150833735814963


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Matty lll said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10150833735814963


THanks. Very interesting little piece. Must admit I usually like a bit of needle,like we had in Frampton/Quigg or to a greater extent Bellew/Haye. But here you've got 2 gentlemen who don't pretend to be anything else,though you just know they're gonna knock shit out of each other when the bell goes. I actually think Santa Cruz could well be picked on by some poor unfortunate bully who didn't know who he was,such is his gentle demeanour.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

@Boxfan just told my gf that LSC does not look like world class boxer.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2017)

nvs said:


> @Boxfan just told my gf that LSC does not look like world class boxer.


This is what a world class Boxer looks like.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

nvs said:


> @Boxfan just told my gf that LSC does not look like world class boxer.


Did she agree and say "he looks too nice"


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Rob said:


> This is what a world class Boxer looks like.


He doesn't look very happy about it does he?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Uk time for Mikey Garcia and rob's finishing paintballing?


----------



## NickTheGreek (Jul 26, 2012)

Absolutely buzzing about this card. Been a while since I have bothered to stay up for boxing after doing it nearly every weekend for years. Think Leo does him this time but looking forward to Garcia/Zlaticanin more than anything. Got war written all over it.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Think it was Carl's punch selection and variations that won it for him last time, he wobbled Santa Cruz early as well which may have swayed the judges. He's just the better boxer, but when it comes to fitness work rate and toughness id favour Santa Cruz. It's just a great fight cannot wait.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

Will the Josh Taylor fight be shown on Sky?


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

It's Too Big said:


> Will the Josh Taylor fight be shown on Sky?


No but it's on showtime extreme which is free viewing you'd get a good stream of the fight I'm sure.


----------



## DecTaylor (Jun 8, 2014)

Nifty.Tech said:


> No but it's on showtime extreme which is free viewing you'd get a good stream of the fight I'm sure.


It's the first live fight on Sky now after the Selby cancellation.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

tompreston said:


> Anyone know the offical walk out times for Rob's paint balling?


:rofl Can imagine the walk out from changing rooms. Rob at the front like a prime Gary Neville.


----------



## RB1987 (May 18, 2016)

Garcia KO
Santa Cruz PTS
Berchelt outright

13/1 worth a punt


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Zlaticanin vs Garcia is an incrediblely tough fight to call.

It has the makings of a special fight.


----------



## RB1987 (May 18, 2016)

Mandanda said:


> :rofl Can imagine the walk out from changing rooms. Rob at the front like a prime Gary Neville.


Leading the troops into battle giving himself battlefield promotions and looking for a Victoria cross when all is said and done


----------



## tompreston (Apr 9, 2016)

Mandanda said:


> :rofl Can imagine the walk out from changing rooms. Rob at the front like a prime Gary Neville.


One hand cocked round his pump action equalizer, other hand gripped in that all too menacing fist of his.

Eyeballing the fuck out of the opposite team. He's won before they even start.

Seperate Rob paintball RBR?


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Mandanda said:


> :rofl Can imagine the walk out from changing rooms. Rob at the front like a prime Gary Neville.


I hope he gets shot in the head


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Nifty.Tech said:


> I hope he gets shot in the head


:rofl The King of the RBR ending up a martyr on the battlefield.


----------



## all at sea (Jun 11, 2014)

Nifty.Tech said:


> I hope he gets shot in the head with a real gun


Fixed.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

all at sea said:


> Fixed.


Jesus


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

"Go on without me" Rob Palmer 2017


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Roughly time for mikey garcia fight?.setting my alarm.


----------



## Undefeated chump (May 3, 2016)

Mandanda said:


> Zlaticanin vs Garcia is an incrediblely tough fight to call.
> 
> It has the makings of a special fight.


Real close, I'm going with Garcia's size advantage.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Is there any confirmation of ring walk time ?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

You are all mistaken, when Rob says he's paint balling, he means he's spending the afternoon painting peoples balls.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Walk in time for main event? Planning on getting some sleep beforehand for once


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2017)

Jim Kelly said:


> Roughly time for mikey garcia fight?.setting my alarm.


3:00am


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob updating the rbr from a trench whilst under enemy fire. #dedication


----------



## Undefeated chump (May 3, 2016)

Twelvey said:


> Rob updating the rbr from a trench whilst under enemy fire. #dedication


#Paintwork&dedication


----------



## all at sea (Jun 11, 2014)

BJ h


Undefeated chump said:


> #Paintwork&dedication


Palmer doesn't need to go paintballing to end up with a face like a painters radio.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Undefeated chump said:


> #Paintwork&dedication


#savingprivaterab


----------



## all at sea (Jun 11, 2014)

Twelvey said:


> #savingprivaterab


#ShavingRabsPrivates


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

all at sea said:


> #ShavingRabsPrivates


#Listsontheriverkwai


----------



## all at sea (Jun 11, 2014)

Twelvey said:


> #Listsontheriverkwai


#FullRetardJacket


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

all at sea said:


> #FullRetardJacket


#FlagOfOurPalmer 
#TinyFistRidge


----------



## all at sea (Jun 11, 2014)

Twelvey said:


> #FlagOfOurPalmer


#StillbornOnTheFourthOfJuly


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

all at sea said:


> #StillbornOnTheFourthOfJuly


:rofl too much


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Please keep all RBR's to this one thread, in the main WBF. Do not create a new one in the Brit. This won't be the long term policy, but we are looking to change some stuff. Tonight I want to see how it goes.


----------



## TheMaster (Sep 25, 2016)

Two separate forums, so why the same thread?


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

TheMaster said:


> Two separate forums, so why the same thread?


It's one thread that was moved to the WBF. I left a redirect just so people going to the Brit forum could see it.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

because having two RBR's for the same card on two separate subforums is ridiculous. When the front page is live neither subforum will have one anyway, so the change is coming. But for now I wanna test it as one forum/thread. Any discussion please direct to this thread: http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...eckhookboxing-changed-its-core-subject.92325/

*DON'T SPAM THIS THREAD WITH COMPLAINING/DISCUSSION/DEBATE ON THIS! RBR only.*


----------



## TheMaster (Sep 25, 2016)

Wiirdo said:


> It's one thread that was moved to the WBF. I left a redirect just so people going to the Brit forum could see it.


My question is why?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I can't wait to see the World forum members trying to make sense of the last six pages of this RBR.


----------



## 2Piece (Apr 29, 2014)

I wholly disagree with the merging of the threads. Just want to put that out there.


----------



## 2Piece (Apr 29, 2014)

dkos said:


> I can't wait to see the World forum members trying to make sense of the last six pages of this RBR.


They'd struggle with British banter and sense of humour too.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

TheMaster said:


> My question is why?


Because every single time an international fight card is on, the forum is splintered into two RBRs, one in the World and one in the Brit forum. CHB doesn't have have that much traffic so it makes more sense just to have one thread.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825469517417500672


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I hate this shit idea.

This card has 3 British fighters on it,and the WBF is full of shit posters who I actively try to avoid.

FUCK THIS IDEA!!


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

One to watch said:


> I hate this shit idea.
> 
> This card has 3 British fighters on it,and the WBF is full of shit posters who I actively try to avoid.
> 
> FUCK THIS IDEA!!


There's RBRs in the Brit forum on cards that have no British fighters though.


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

Frampton will take this tonight. Kid is the business


----------



## Smith (May 21, 2013)

Can't wait to get another glimpse of Josh Taylor.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Jay said:


> Please keep all RBR's to this one thread, in the main WBF. Do not create a new one in the Brit. This won't be the long term policy, but we are looking to change some stuff. Tonight I want to see how it goes.


Na, why move the busy thread into the quiet forum. Move the yank's one. More of your users use this one. I'm down with the merging once a front page is up, don't fudge a half assed version though.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Wiirdo said:


> There's RBRs in the Brit forum on cards that have no British fighters though.


That I have no argument with.

But this like dégale does.

How many posts were in the WBF RBR compared to ours?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

I like the idea of testing a merged thread in the wbf. See what happens.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Jay said:


> because having two RBR's for the same card on two separate subforums is ridiculous. When the front page is live neither subforum will have one anyway, so the change is coming. But for now I wanna test it as one forum/thread. Any discussion please direct to this thread: http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...eckhookboxing-changed-its-core-subject.92325/
> 
> *DON'T SPAM THIS THREAD WITH COMPLAINING/DISCUSSION/DEBATE ON THIS! RBR only.*


Sure thing Adolf.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Wiirdo said:


> Because every single time an international fight card is on, the forum is splintered into two RBRs, one in the World and one in the Brit forum. CHB doesn't have have that much traffic so it makes more sense just to have one thread.


Exactly. In the interest of the growth of the site as a whole.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Twelvey said:


> Na, why move the busy thread into the quiet forum. Move the yank's one. More of your users use this one. I'm down with the merging once a front page is up, don't fudge a half assed version though.


@Jay


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

And trying to please a handful of posters to the detriment of potentially hundreds like we sometimes have is just backward.

I look forward to the one or two posts we get to read from the dissenting voices.

Also if you don't want complaining then don't fuck around with it.this RBR would have run as sweet a a nut if it was left alone.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

One to watch said:


> And trying to please a handful of posters to the detriment of potentially hundreds like we sometimes have is just backward.
> 
> I look forward to the one or two posts we get to read from the dissenting voices.
> 
> Also if you don't want complaining then don't fuck around with it.this RBR would have run as sweet a a nut if it was left alone.


Exactly. This isn't even the RBR. It's a British-based thread about Sky Sports and yet it's been lumbered into an alien forum with no regard smh.

We need to build a wall imo and the WBF (not that one) should pay for it.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Exactly. In the interest of the growth of the site as a whole.


By upsetting the vast majority?

That's not going to help grow the site.

Look @Jay there's a million ways the WBF would be better but why oh why are you fucking around with the best thing on our forum for it?


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

@Rob doesn't deserve this. He'll come home covered in mud, paint and other suspect substances, eagerly log onto the Brit forum to check his baby, the RBR he lovingly poured time and effort into, only to find it gone.


----------



## 2Piece (Apr 29, 2014)

Roe said:


> Exactly. This isn't even the RBR. It's a British-based thread about Sky Sports and yet it's been lumbered into an alien forum with no regard smh.
> 
> We need to build a wall imo and the WBF (not that one) should pay for it.


BUILD THE WALL, BUILD THE WALL, BUILD THE WALL!!!


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

This is little more than rape of Brit Forum intellectual property


----------



## 2Piece (Apr 29, 2014)

Are the WBF ready to accept the official British forum RBR creator specialist extraordinaire Bobby @Rob Palmer as the official voice on all things RBR?

Thats the question on everyones lips.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

One to watch said:


> By upsetting the vast majority?
> 
> That's not going to help grow the site.
> 
> Look @Jay there's a million ways the WBF would be better but why oh why are you fucking around with the best thing on our forum for it?


It's a test. No results yet on whether the vast majority are upset. The vast majority might not be here long if the site can't be more regionally inclusive. I'm guessing this isn't a decision based on trying to piss people off.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Kurushi said:


> It's a test. No results yet on whether the vast majority are upset. The vast majority might not be here long if the site can't be more regionally inclusive. I'm guessing this isn't a decision based on trying to piss people off.


The vast majority of boxing traffic is British though.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

One to watch said:


> And trying to please a handful of posters to the detriment of potentially hundreds like we sometimes have is just backward.
> 
> I look forward to the one or two posts we get to read from the dissenting voices.
> 
> Also if you don't want complaining then don't fuck around with it.this RBR would have run as sweet a a nut if it was left alone.


It's gonna run exactly the same way now. There's even a redirect in the Brit forum so there's functionally no difference in how you access it even. I get why people are upset but it's just a test. It literally functions exactly the same, except maybe a few more LSC fans will post and talk of pathetic fists (unfortunately) will drop by a few percent.


----------



## datguyrich (Apr 9, 2016)

I did not even realise there was a forum outside of this one


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't think it's much of an issue, TBH. Let's just see how it goes.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

How come the Selby fight is off?


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> How come the Selby fight is off?


His opponent's blood test came up positive for hepatitis.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> How come the Selby fight is off?


Too British for a world-level card like this, apparently.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Twelvey said:


> The vast majority of boxing traffic is British though.


Exactly, which makes it challenging to lift the site above Brit level appeal. Which is the point. It's not a dismantling of the Brit forum, it's a test of a rbr thread. it's a way to make the site, as a whole, more attractive to new traffic that may or may not be British.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Too British for a world-level card like this, apparently.


There's 10 Mexican/Mexican-Americans on the card. Brb gonna move this to the Mexico forum.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Kurushi said:


> Exactly, which makes it challenging to lift the site above Brit level appeal. Which is the point. It's not a dismantling of the Brit forum, it's a test of a rare thread. it's a way to make the site, as a whole, more attractive to new traffic that may or may not be British.


Ok, but If this somehow devolves into Eastern Europeans vs Slick'n'Black Americans we're off


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

I want to interact on a round by round with British fans. Sorry for being xenophobic, but when I go on a round by round I do not want to interact with the rest if you. I'm out.


----------



## Undefeated chump (May 3, 2016)

2manyusernames said:


> How come the Selby fight is off?


Here we go with these backward mongs spoiling Rabs thread.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Just hurry up and give us proper thread tags imo.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Ok, but If this somehow devolves into Eastern Europeans vs Slick'n'Black Americans we're off


It may do. Hence it being a test not a policy.


----------



## Undefeated chump (May 3, 2016)

Jay said:


> because having two RBR's for the same card on two separate subforums is ridiculous. When the front page is live neither subforum will have one anyway, so the change is coming. But for now I wanna test it as one forum/thread. Any discussion please direct to this thread: http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...eckhookboxing-changed-its-core-subject.92325/
> 
> *DON'T SPAM THIS THREAD WITH COMPLAINING/DISCUSSION/DEBATE ON THIS! RBR only.*


:soz


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Ok, but If this somehow devolves into Eastern Europeans vs Slick'n'Black Americans we're off


It will on certain cards, that's a guarantee.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

:abflabbynsick


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Undefeated chump said:


> Here we go with these backward mongs spoiling Rabs thread.


Sorry :conf


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> I want to interact on a round by round with British fans. Sorry for being xenophobic, but when I go on a round by round I do not want to interact with the rest if you. I'm out.


It's a shame you feel that way. There is nothing stopping you from only responding to those you want to respond to.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> Sorry :conf


Barros didn't pass his medical tests.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

What time does the Sky coverage start lads?


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Sorry for being xenophobic


*looks at post history*


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

The Kraken said:


> What time does the Sky coverage start lads?


1am GMT Sky Sports 1.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Wiirdo said:


> *looks at post history*


:rofl


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

2manyusernames said:


> 1am GMT Sky Sports 1.


Cheers


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

The Kraken said:


> What time does the Sky coverage start lads?


Showtime coverage starts at 3am GMT and they should be in the ring at about 4am GMT.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

In fairness fan's complaining about two different broadcasts will be a bit of a mess.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

2manyusernames said:


> Showtime coverage starts at 3am GMT and they should be in the ring at about 4am GMT.


Why is Showtime coverage starting only an hour before the Main event? Are they only showing Zlat-Garcia?


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

The Kraken said:


> Why is Showtime coverage starting only an hour before the Main event? Are they only showing Zlat-Garcia?


They weren't aware of the undercard, not having access to Rab's excellent OP hindered them.


----------



## RB1987 (May 18, 2016)

Few hours shut eye I'm up and raring to go couple of cold ones in the fridge and a party bag in hand let's do this .....Mon the jackal


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

The Kraken said:


> Why is Showtime coverage starting only an hour before the Main event? Are they only showing Zlat-Garcia?


Yeah exactly, just the doubleheader.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

World forum posters, what do you make of this infamous picture/meal?


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

I like Mikey, he's a cool cat. I hope he wins that belt.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

dkos said:


> World forum posters, what do you make of this infamous picture/meal?


This is an important question.


----------



## Smith (May 21, 2013)

Twelvey said:


> In fairness fan's complaining about two different broadcasts will be a bit of a mess.


 I never thought of that. Could be quite sloppy @Jay


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

They'll be talking about the fight, which should be exactly the same... one would hope...


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

2manyusernames said:


> They'll be talking about the fight, which should be exactly the same... one would hope...


Unfortunately it's hard not to mention the abysmal commentary you often get on sky


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

2manyusernames said:


> I like Mikey, he's a cool cat. I hope he wins that belt.


I'm rooting for Zlat KO but I like them both, think Zlats power may shock him and shake him to his boots but Mikey at his best is sensational, think they layoff may catch up with him here when or if Zlaticanin detonates one of those overhand lefts on his chin when Mikey get's a bit too agressive


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Someone needs to make the Americans feel at home in this thread.

How would Mayweather fare against someone of greater technical ability such as Frampton?


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

A lot of people will be watching on streams so there will always be different commentary even just among the British posters. I always look for Showtime/HBO streams if it's a US fight.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Chatty said:


> Someone needs to make the Americans feel at home in this thread.
> 
> How would Mayweather fare against someone of greater technical ability such as Frampton?


YDKSAB

there we go, everybody welcome now


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

This thread is stickied in the world, most of them will ignore it and just use the one underneath anyway.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> I'm rooting for Zlat KO but I like them both, think Zlats power may shock him and shake him to his boots but Mikey at his best is sensational, think they layoff may catch up with him here when or if Zlaticanin detonates one of those overhand lefts on his chin when Mikey get's a bit too agressive


I was watching Mikey Garcia fights the other day and he's a proper beast. Technically excellent as well. I think Zlaticanin might pose a few problems but he'll eventually get beat on and stopped. Have you watched any fights or clips of Mikey's brother and trainer Robert Garcia? He was brilliant to watch. Way more talented than Mikey imo but lacked the chin, power and strength of his wee bro.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> They'll be talking about the fight, which should be exactly the same... one would hope...


We play Carl Froch bingo motherfucker


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Twelvey said:


> We play Carl Froch bingo motherfucker.


Sniff!


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

rossco said:


> I was watching Mikey Garcia fights the other day and he's a proper beast. Technically excellent as well. I think Zlaticanin might pose a few problems but he'll eventually get beat on and stopped. Have you watched any fights or clips of Mikey's brother and trainer Robert Garcia? He was brilliant to watch. Way more talented than Mikey imo but lacked the chin, power and strength of his wee bro.


The thing is Zlat for shortarse is incredibly strong and has physically bullied bigger guys at light welterweight,according to the Rickster Zlat hit him the hardest he's ever been hit, Mikey was dropped by Rocky Martinez and I'm banking on Mikey still being rusty from his layoff so I'm visioning Mikey being a bit complacent early like he was in his last fight and getting caught by something big early on and being unable to recover, there's no way Zlaticanin outpoints him unless he gets several knockdowns across the course of the fight

Unfortunately the only Robert fight I've seen was where he was stopped, I have to watch more of him


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Merging the Brit and World RBRs???


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

makeithappen said:


> Merging the Brit and World RBRs???


:lol::lol::frankfingers


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> The thing is Zlat for shortarse is incredibly strong and has physically bullied bigger guys at light welterweight,according to the Rickster Zlat hit him the hardest he's ever been hit, Mikey was dropped by Rocky Martinez and I'm banking on Mikey still being rusty from his layoff so I'm visioning Mikey being a bit complacent early like he was in his last fight and getting caught by something big early on and being unable to recover, there's no way Zlaticanin outpoints him unless he gets several knockdowns across the course of the fight
> 
> Unfortunately the only Robert fight I've seen was where he was stopped, I have to watch more of him


I'm more a fan of the Zlaticanin style so I hope he wins. He's definitely capable of landing those sneaky close range bombs on Mikey who definitely won't be comfortable fighting at Zlaticanin range. Should be a great fight.

A little taste of Robert Garcia for you


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

rossco said:


> I'm more a fan of the Zlaticanin style so I hope he wins. He's definitely capable of landing those sneaky close range bombs on Mikey who definitely won't be comfortable fighting at Zlaticanin range. Should be a great fight.
> 
> A little taste of Robert Garcia for you


Lovely fluid boxer and the ironic thing is he seemed to like doing what Zlaticanin does only from a southpaw stance, crouching in low and coming up with left hooks

Completely forgot he fought Diego Corrales!!


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

The Kraken said:


> Unfortunately the only Robert fight I've seen was where he was stopped, I have to watch more of him


The Ramon Ledon see-saw fight is a good place to start.

Ledon was a a distinguished amateur and a touted undefeated prospect who was blowing everyone out on his way up.

Granpa Garcia proved heart on that night.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Lester1583 said:


> The Ramon Ledon see-saw fight is a good place to start.
> 
> Ledon was a a distinguished amateur and a touted undefeated prospect who was blowing everyone out on his way up.
> 
> Granpa Garcia proved heart on that night.


Thanks mate, is he the cuban guy he was fighting in the highlights?


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Lovely fluid boxer and the ironic thing is he seemed to like doing what Zlaticanin does only from a southpaw stance, crouching in low and coming up with left hooks
> 
> Completely forgot he fought Diego Corrales!!


Very talented was Robert Garcia but he lacked certain physical attributes. The size difference between Corrales and Garcia was ridiculous but Garcia was outboxing and outworking Corrales at times. His heart got the better of him and he took too much punishment and was eventually fucked up by Corrales. Still a great showing of skill by Robert though. He always seemed to be up against it due to his frame.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

The Kraken said:


> Thanks mate, is he the cuban guy he was fighting in the highlights?


Yup.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Lester1583 said:


> Yup.


Distinguished amateur and Cuban shorts, how did I connect the dots? :lol:


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

rossco said:


> Very talented was Robert but he lacked certain physical attributes. The size difference between Corrales and Garcia was ridiculous but Garcia was outboxing and outworking Corrales at times. His heart got the better of him and he took too much punishment and was eventually fucked up by Corrales. Still a great showing of skill by Robert though. He always seemed to be up against it due to his frame.


I'll definately check out more of him in the near future, that's one of the "bad" things about boxing, there are so many damn fighters I want to watch more of but there are so goddamn many of them


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> The thing is Zlat for shortarse is incredibly strong and has physically bullied bigger guys at light welterweight,according to the Rickster Zlat hit him the hardest he's ever been hit, Mikey was dropped by Rocky Martinez and I'm banking on Mikey still being rusty from his layoff so I'm visioning Mikey being a bit complacent early like he was in his last fight and getting caught by something big early on and being unable to recover, there's no way Zlaticanin outpoints him unless he gets several knockdowns across the course of the fight
> 
> Unfortunately the only Robert fight I've seen was where he was stopped, I have to watch more of him


I think Mikey has the stylistic advantage, look at his fight against Siri Salido.

Mikey does seem to have a soft chin, he was also dropped by Burgos I think. He was fine after each one though, so we can't really say he's packing China.

He'll need to be careful but I think he's at another level. This is gonna be a good one.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The rbr will be here? Yall saved me from having to make it


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I think Mikey has the stylistic advantage, look at his fight against Siri Salido.
> 
> Mikey does seem to have a soft chin, he was also dropped by Burgos I think. He was fine after each one though, so we can't really say he's packing China.
> 
> He'll need to be careful but I think he's at another level. This is gonna be a good one.


I think he definately does have the style advantage but like I said, I'm banking more on his long layoff exacerbating his shock at Zlaticanins strength, if Zlaticanin can't get him early though he's in trouble


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> The rbr will be here? Yall saved me from having to make it


Yep, you know when SHO Extreme starts up?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Yep, you know when SHO Extreme starts up?


right now


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

David Benavidez is a fun prospect. Nasty when he digs to the body


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> The rbr will be here? Yall saved me from having to make it


Robs rbr's >>> your rbr's.


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

Josh Taylor fight is now being shown live, bonus.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Predictions for tonight:
Miura points in a war
Vargas points in a war
Frampton points in a war
Zlaticanin KO6, war whilst it lasts

Today is gonna be good I think


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

rossco said:


> Robs rbr's >>> your rbr's.


Psh yeah right.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Americans watch out for Josh Taylor he's a hell of a prospect


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

@Rob I'm staying up


bballchump11 said:


> Psh yeah right.


@Rob makes the only rbr worth bothering about.


----------



## tompreston (Apr 9, 2016)

Twelvey said:


> #Listsontheriverkwai


Where is Rob? I only hope for @Jay 's sake that hes left all his pent up aggression in the game zone.

I was only thinking this paintball session could be the making of the man. He walked into that play park a boy, he came out a man.

He's seen shit under fire of pellets of paint. Stuff like that changes a guy.

He comes back to this. Pisstake.


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

adamcanavan said:


> Predictions for tonight:
> Miura points in a war *agree*
> Vargas points in a war *agree*
> Frampton points in a war *going for Leo (by a hair)*
> ...


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Taylor looking nervy and too eager to impress but landing some lovely punches regardless.


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

I can hear Barry but I can't see him. 

What the fuck is happening with this rbr?


----------



## Smith (May 21, 2013)

Josh a bit too sloppy. Needs to relax and use the jab.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DaveT said:


> @Rob I'm staying up
> 
> @Rob makes the only rbr worth bothering about.


British ones?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

ust be hard to go from th atmoshphere for his last fight to an almost empty arena, like most mexicans this kid is no mug


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

@Rob is my boy though


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

When Josh is on the back foot, I think he could do with moving his head a bit more, some shots are sneaking through


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Smith said:


> Josh a bit too sloppy. Needs to relax and use the jab.


Yep. Getting hit a bit too much.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> British ones?


He's winding you up


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

29-28 Taylor after three for me but could easily be going the other way. Taylor neglecting his jab to throw bombs but Olvera is no mug.


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

Taylor should throw more quick sneaky right hooks to the head as Olvera's left hand is always low.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

These are the fights a prospect needs


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

This is actually a decent opponent for Taylor at this stage. Usually these kinds of fights are purely showcases but Olvera's doing OK and it's good for Taylor to face a style he probably wouldn't come across if he only fought domestic/European opponents on the way up.


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> British ones?


No... all ones.

If you guys want to piggy back on our great forum there are rules...

Rule 1: @Rob starts the RBR's
Rule 2: @Rob makes the only lists worth looking at.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

This cunt has a very good chin.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

WHAT?!?! they both been hitting low


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

The Kraken said:


> WHAT?!?! they both been hitting low


It was his third warning though.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

EL MAS MACHO said:


> It was his third warning though.


Oh i never heard him getting warned, fair enough


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

The Kraken said:


> Oh i never heard him getting warned, fair enough


The others were early on in the fight. That one looked harsh after seeing the replay though


----------



## Smith (May 21, 2013)

This will definitely benefit him in the long run. They should be aiming for more of the same and forget talk of Burns.


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

What the fuck do these Mexicans eat or drink? Tough bastards.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Drew said:


> What the fuck do these Mexicans eat or drink? Tough bastards.


They eat lightning and crap thunder of course


----------



## emallini (Sep 2, 2014)

Taylor is really good at countering off his blocks


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

emallini said:


> Taylor is really good at countering off his blocks


The old "catch and shoot" that Malignaggi loves to shout about, Frampton does this frequently too


----------



## David Ike Ibeabuchi (Jun 10, 2016)

Why the hell is Stacey Solomon presenting boxing on Sky?


----------



## Undefeated chump (May 3, 2016)

WAR DAI


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Taylor wins by UD.

78-73 for me but could have been closer.

Benavidez in the ring now.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Psh yeah right.


This is Robs rbr you fucking mug (Danny Dyer voice)

Just look at the fucking detail you caaant!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

David is moving more than usual


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

That was one tough Mexican Taylor faced. Froch and co getting a bit too excited over said Mexican punching air and gloves though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Those body shots hurt him bad


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

BOOM!


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Body shots for life


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Lovely body shots.


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

David Ike Ibeabuchi said:


> Why the hell is Stacey Solomon presenting boxing on Sky?


Hahaha, thank fuck she doesn't have the same tone of voice.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

When's Selby on?


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Benavidez looks tidy as fuck.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

rossco said:


> When's Selby on?


Fight is cancelled because his opponent got hepatitis.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

David may be better than his brother. His brother was a great amateur and highly touted prospect, but I think his hand injuries and footwork will be his undoing


----------



## Undefeated chump (May 3, 2016)

Like dai's style


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

EL MAS MACHO said:


> Fight is cancelled because his opponent got hepatitis.


I was joking mate!

:doyenfingers


----------



## Undefeated chump (May 3, 2016)

How's Rab? Hope he didn't get shot with live ammunition? :smile


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I see Benavides winning titles possibly from 168-190. He is the truth.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> David may be better than his brother. His brother was a great amateur and highly touted prospect, but I think his hand injuries and footwork will be his undoing


You should be embarrassed that Robs out done you with this rbr and he's at paintball right now not giving a single fuck.

Brit >>>World.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Something is telling me Johnny Nelson is a fan of Callum Smith...


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Undefeated chump said:


> How's Rab? Hope he didn't get shot with live ammunition? :smile


He's still out socialising with his friends, instead of sitting in and watching all the boxing on a dodgy stream.

Sad bastard.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

But anyway, Benavidez looked very good, very exciting talent


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

dkos said:


> He's still out socialising with his friends, instead of sitting in and watching all the boxing on a dodgy stream.
> 
> Sad bastard.


I'm picturing 16:46


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

rossco said:


> You should be embarrassed that Robs out done you with this rbr and he's at paintball right now not giving a single fuck.
> 
> Brit >>>World.


You know what? I'm going to make a second rbr anyways


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> You know what? I'm going to make a second rbr anyways


As the Trumptards might say

TRIGGERED!!!!!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> You know what? I'm going to make a second rbr anyways


Against the new rules mate.


----------



## Undefeated chump (May 3, 2016)

dkos said:


> He's still out socialising with his friends, instead of sitting in and watching all the boxing on a dodgy stream.
> 
> Sad bastard.





bballchump11 said:


> You know what? I'm going to make a second rbr anyways


it won't be a patch on Rabs I'll tell ya'll.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You know what? I'm going to make a second rbr anyways


Do as you will.

We're taking over this bitch.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> You know what? I'm going to make a second rbr anyways


Nah don't do it, let's see how it goes. Rossco's making fun of Rob more than you with his comments. Jay wants one thread so let's give this a go tonight.


----------



## Undefeated chump (May 3, 2016)

WAR SELBY


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Rossco just put $20 on Selby by KO.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## tompreston (Apr 9, 2016)

Can't wait for the Selby fight.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Sky are selling Taylor hard. Adam Smith in full-on creepy paedo mode. 

Where are all the Brit forum posters?


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Carl Froch giving Josh Taylor truth bombs there. Gotta listen to The Cobra :yep


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

What a fucking lovely job Carl Froch has landed himself.

New York last week... Las Vegas this week.. being paid to watch and talk boxing.

The stuff of dreams.


----------



## tompreston (Apr 9, 2016)

Well at fear of sounding like my nan, what a lovely lad Josh Taylor is.


----------



## Undefeated chump (May 3, 2016)

Where's the fucking boxing?


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> Rossco just put $20 on Selby by KO.


Nah, I put 20 sheets on Selby not catching hepatitis.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> Nah don't do it, let's see how it goes. Rossco's making fun of Rob more than you with his comments. Jay wants one thread so let's give this a go tonight.


I gotcha. I forgot to tell you that I passed the 4th section of the CPA exam in November


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Fucking hell man. More fights, less talking would be great.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Who's the host of the Sky panel, she seems genuinely excited for this fight


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

Undefeated chump said:


> Where's the fucking boxing?


Selby's on right now cant you see? In round 3


----------



## Smith (May 21, 2013)

tompreston said:


> Well at fear of sounding like my nan, what a lovely lad Josh Taylor is.


He is a top lad, met him a few times in sporsters in Edinburgh. Out with his mate(one of whom is my friend) but he refused to touch a drop of alcohol even though he didn't have a fight coming up. Which is unusual for Scottish sportsmen.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

rossco said:


> Nah, I put 20 sheets on Selby not catching hepatitis.


He's in Vegas, there's still time left


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I gotcha. I forgot to tell you that I passed the 4th section of the CPA exam in November


Shat it.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> He's in Vegas, there's still time left


:lol:


----------



## Undefeated chump (May 3, 2016)

Drew said:


> Selby's on right now cant you see? In round 3


Iv got some Irish guy on screen, I thought it was Frampton?


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I gotcha. I forgot to tell you that I passed the 4th section of the CPA exam in November


Nice! Congrats mate, that's fucking awesome. Good feeling huh? You got enough hours yet to get the license?


----------



## tompreston (Apr 9, 2016)

Smith said:


> He is a top lad, met him a few times in sporsters in Edinburgh. Out with his mate(one of whom is my friend) but he refused to touch a drop of alcohol even though he didn't have a fight coming up. Which is unusual for Scottish sportsmen.


Well thats convinced me, he's gonna make it big time. Nice passing of the torch fight with Burns in a year or so. Every confidence his fanbase will jump on Josh.

He's got the style and based solely on your anecdote and a few IFL interviews he's got the temperament too.


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

Undefeated chump said:


> Iv got some Irish guy on screen, I thought it was Frampton?


Frampton's fought LSC about 4 times so far tonight on SKY I cant keep up.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Barry McGuigan "Anthony Joshua is big and sexy"


----------



## Undefeated chump (May 3, 2016)

Oli said:


> What a fucking lovely job Carl Froch has landed himself.
> 
> New York last week... Las Vegas this week.. being paid to watch and talk boxing.
> 
> The stuff of dreams.


Oil is in the building :happy


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

Fights are on soon. Picking up food. Not much time so I will update and respond quick.

1) Naturally was amazing at Paintball. The instructor said no professional. When I took my helmet off, I said I'm not a professional. He said - you're not a profesional? I said - No, he said - well you should be, if I was you I'd join the Marines. If you shoot like that you will be the best in the country.' I said, 'I'm not interested, I'm making shitloads out of computers
2) Fuck the World Forum


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825534106440065024


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

Epic night coming up.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Fuck me, they've filled this blank segment with boring shite.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> Nice! Congrats mate, that's fucking awesome. Good feeling huh? You got enough hours yet to get the license?


Thanks man, it was the best feeling ever . And I won't be able to get it until September for the experience requirement


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

The Kraken said:


> Barry McGuigan "Anthony Joshua is big and sexy"


He forgot "black".


----------



## Undefeated chump (May 3, 2016)

Rob said:


> Fights are on soon. Picking up food. Not much time so I will update and respond quick.
> 
> 1) Naturally was amazing at Paintball. The instructor said no professional. When I took my helmet off, I said I'm not a professional. He said - you're not a profesional? I said - No, he said - well you should be, if I was you I'd join the Marines. If you shoot like that you will be the best in the country.' I said, 'I'm not interested, I'm making shitloads out of computers
> 2) Fuck the World Forum


atsch Oh Rab


----------



## Undefeated chump (May 3, 2016)

Wiirdo said:


> Fuck me, they've filled this blank segment with boring shite.


Don't talk about selby like that.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Wiirdo said:


> Fuck me, they've filled this blank segment with boring shite.


BoxNation doesn't even have the ramblings of Buncey to keep us occupied :sad5


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

:df

Oh Rob, you so silly


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

I can't believe how easy this rbr take over has been. World has completely lied down to Brit.

Rob Palmer has conquered the forum.almer


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

dkos said:


> BoxNation doesn't even have the ramblings of Buncey to keep us occupied :sad5


Used to be unable to stand Bunceys random babbling shit, now I crave it


----------



## tompreston (Apr 9, 2016)

Rob said:


> Fights are on soon. Picking up food. Not much time so I will update and respond quick.
> 
> 1) Naturally was amazing at Paintball. The instructor said no professional. When I took my helmet off, I said I'm not a professional. He said - you're not a profesional? I said - No, he said - well you should be, if I was you I'd join the Marines. If you shoot like that you will be the best in the country.' I said, 'I'm not interested, I'm making shitloads out of computers
> 2) Fuck the World Forum


#WarPalmer


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Sky finally showing the replay of that Dulorme fight vs someone.


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

Rob said:


> Fights are on soon. Picking up food. Not much time so I will update and respond quick.
> 
> 1) Naturally was amazing at Paintball. The instructor said no professional. When I took my helmet off, I said I'm not a professional. He said - you're not a profesional? I said - No, he said - well you should be, if I was you I'd join the Marines. If you shoot like that you will be the best in the country.' I said, 'I'm not interested, I'm making shitloads out of computers
> 2) Fuck the World Forum







Original stuff there, Rob.


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

dkos said:


> BoxNation doesn't even have the ramblings of Buncey to keep us occupied :sad5


We have missed out on Buncey bringing out his Mexican hat and speaking in a Mexican accent, absolutely gutted.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Drew said:


> We have missed out on Buncey bringing out his Mexican hat and speaking in a Mexican accent, absolutely gutted.


Remember that time he interviewed Shawn Hawk, the proud Native American, wearing a fucking cowboy hat and taking the piss out of him while Hawk remained oblivious on theo ther end of the phone, God he can be a complete cunt


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

Flash Jab II said:


> Original stuff there, Rob.


Where do you think Gervais gets his material from? #bobbydazzler.


----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

Why the fuck was this thread moved to the shit 'World' forum


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

BRING ON ZLATICANIN GARCIA!!!!


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

khan_is_delusional said:


> Why the fuck was this thread moved to the shit 'World' forum


We were hoping you wouldn't notice...


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

The Kraken said:


> Remember that time he interviewed Shawn Hawk, the proud Native American, wearing a fucking cowboy hat and taking the piss out of him while Hawk remained oblivious on theo ther end of the phone, God he can be a complete cunt


Yeh, he can be a cunt but he's our cunt.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Drew said:


> Yeh, he can be a cunt but he's our cunt.


iCarly can come again, Jade Goody can't, did you see that documentary where she was dying? It was great TV


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

If you miss a boxnation payment and then put it on the channel can they cut your whole sky off?


----------



## tompreston (Apr 9, 2016)

Flash Jab II said:


> Original stuff there, Rob.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

What fight is this on right now?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

tompreston said:


>


You suck McBain!!!


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

khan_is_delusional said:


> Why the fuck was this thread moved to the shit 'World' forum


It wasn't moved, it was merged, and the Brits took it over.

Still the greatest empire the world has ever seen :yep


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

The Kraken said:


> BRING ON ZLATICANIN GARCIA!!!!


I fucking forgot that fight was on with all this fucking boring talking on sky, fucking driving me crazy.


----------



## 2Piece (Apr 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825535335408902144
The Eddie Hearn effect


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

rossco said:


> It wasn't moved, it was merged, and the Brits took it over.
> 
> Still the greatest empire the world has ever seen :yep


Don't forget us micks you jock bastard


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Dejan KO, come on "The little Montenegran with the BIG punch"


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

tompreston said:


>


Stealing material and not even having the dignity to reference? Good joke m8


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

So this is going to overlap the Miura fight, fuck off they both just showed jackshit for an hour lol


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

The Kraken said:


> iCarly can come again, Jade Goody can't, did you see that documentary where she was dying? It was great TV


Nah didn't see it, I wonder what's more painful between listening to her talk or her illness?


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Don't forget us micks you jock bastard


I'd never forget the heart/rebels of the Isles.


----------



## Tangerine (Oct 24, 2014)

A.C.S said:


> So this is going to overlap the Miura fight, fuck off they both just showed jackshit for an hour lol


yeh Miura/Roman just ringwalking now.fuck that was a long wait for some boxing!longest gap in a card for ages.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lets go Mikey!


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Undefeated chump said:


> Oli is in the building :happy


Damn right.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

rossco said:


> I'd never forget the heart/rebels of the Isles.


That's my man, Celtic pride


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Lets go Mikey!


The REAL "Z-Man" coming to crush your hopes


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Aj v klit advet..

Aj makes my hd tv turn into 4k.

Big and sexy!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Dejan/Mikey. Should be good.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Lets go Mikey!


@bballchump11

Always in Robs shadow :rofl


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Jim Kelly said:


> Aj v klit advet..
> 
> Aj makes my hd tv turn into 4k.
> 
> Big and sexy!


Supremely sexy, almost like he comes right..out..of..a..COMIC BOOK!


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

War Mikey, Dejan gonna find out what it is to fight an elite fighter.

:tyson


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Burns definately has the best chin in boxing


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Does anyone have a fluvial stream I can view please please please.


----------



## Smith (May 21, 2013)

Garcia is such a goofy cunt.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

"After I beat Garcia you will learn how to pronounce my name"


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Smith said:


> Garcia is god damn G.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> The REAL "Z-Man" coming to crush your hopes


Mikey is Z best


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Anyone got Dejan here? I expect Mikey to survive a few rough moments early and win comfortably


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

The Kraken said:


> "After I beat Garcia you will learn how to pronounce my name"


He's a fucking G.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Yeah why do the Yanks always give Zlaticanin less fights than hes really had? they are all verified


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

This should be a decent scrap


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Garcia is 146lbs tonight Dejan is 144lbs


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Smirk said:


> Anyone got Dejan here? I expect Mikey to survive a few rough moments early and win comfortably


Me


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

Mikey's face looks fake and plastic.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

War Mikey!


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Can't wait for this.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825542385232797696


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Proper fight this.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I am so geekedfor this fight. Go Mikey!


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Me


If that's the case this is going to be one banger of a fight. Hope you are right.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Is that the guy from That 70s show in Mikey's corner?


----------



## Undefeated chump (May 3, 2016)

I just had to feed the baby, have I missed Selby?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mikey looks like he's been training with Mayweather


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Mikey looks very good. Putting in work with the jab.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Mikey

he dominated with his left hand that round


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Great start by Garcia, moving t his left to neutralise that overhand shot


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Had no idea he was Robert Garcia's brother..


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Jab giving Dejan trouble already


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9Garcia.

Mikey used his size advantage well.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Zlaticanin is too small to fight Mikey, hes going to get stopped


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

All Mikey in that round. Zletanini better start getting better now.


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> Mikey looks like he's been training with Mayweather


How do you mean? Has he been juicing too?


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Man I could watch Mikey all day


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Mikey
10-9 Mikey


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Another good round but Zlaticanin getting closer, if he waits, he's fucked, he has to push Garcia and get inside


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Dejan in trouble. Mikey looks sharp


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Drew said:


> How do you mean? Has he been juicing too?


The pull counter attempts and some of the defense along the ropes in the 1st round.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Zlaticanin is too small to fight Mikey, hes going to get stopped


Inevitable.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Dejan looks just too small and unskilled. He can't overpower Mikey, and he can't outbox him either.


----------



## Smith (May 21, 2013)

Reach advantage in this is telling.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Dejan, welcome to the top level of boxing.

Mikey 2-0


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

Textbook how to fight a leftie.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Wow what a fucking KO.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

dammnnnnn


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Done and dusted


----------



## Smith (May 21, 2013)

Damn


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Rob Palmer countered my sorry azz and I had no defense along the ropes in the 1st merged rbr.


Fixed :yep


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

HAAAAAAMMMMMMEEEEEERRRRR


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

Fuuuck me!!


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Made that look easy


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

DAMN!! Fucking happy to admit I was wrong, well done Garcia, fucking brutal


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

What a fucking knockout.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

he sleep


----------



## onourway (May 19, 2013)

Holy shit, what a ko.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

He's Dead!


----------



## Smith (May 21, 2013)

Beast man. Absolute beast.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Wow. Scary shit. Easily the best I've ever seen Mikey


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Outclassed and then sparked..jesus.


Mexicans not giving a shit though!


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

wow


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

That's right baby, Mikey is big time.

Fuck outta here with these dudes.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

That KO record of Garcias is no joke


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Show me a replay you cunts.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825544079458971648


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

You will not see Zlaticinin again at world level.

That's a career ending beating.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Out cold.

Mikey's a fucking beast.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

What a brutal KO. Dejan was not a good champion. I wish him well, though.


----------



## Tangerine (Oct 24, 2014)

that was a brutal icing


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Still doesn't know where he is really


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

I hope Zlaticanin is not written off. He can still compete at world level when Garcia moves up.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

He knocked out a very strong light welterweight there


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Sky need to shut the fuck up acting like *******.

Knockouts happen in boxing. It's the whole fucking point of it.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

FUUUUCK that last punch.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Shades of Tua-Ruiz


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Shoutout to those who predicted a Garcia uppercut KO


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

That's what it looks like when's Boxer has a street fight and they get a free shot.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Damn. Gotta love the guy.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mikey is a great fighter. He needs a fighter who can bring out the best in him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

brilliant


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825547831377174528


----------



## Exposed16 (May 11, 2016)

That was quite nice.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I thought Garcia could have gone over to see if Dejan was ok.Seemed like he couldn't give a fuck.
Minor grumble right enough.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> I hope Zlaticanin is not written off. He can still compete at world level when Garcia moves up.


Nah. Some shit your career doesn't recover from.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Garcia seems a bit shocked it was that easy, so am I


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mikey didn't even put all of his body behind that last right.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I thought Garcia could have gone over to see if Dejan was ok.Seemed like he couldn't give a fuck.
> Minor grumble right enough.


Adam smith telling us Garcia is concerned only about Dejans health... cuts to shots of Garcia smiling broadly and celebrating :lol:.

Seriously though... brilliant performance by Garcia.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mikey is back on my p4p list


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Mikey is back on my p4p list


No arguments with that, great performance, the first round already deflated my hopes for Dejan, Garcia fought perfectly


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Mikey is back on my p4p list


Robs p4p list is better than your p4p list.


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

My dad put money on Zlat because of the odds and I was going fucking mental. Knew it was a mismatch and Garcia is just a truly elite calibre fighter. Knockouts like that are hard to top.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

That was sensational tbf, he looked very sharp from the start


----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

Oli said:


> Adam smith telling us Garcia is concerned only about Dejans health... cuts to shots of Garcia smiling broadly and celebrating :lol:.
> 
> Seriously though... brilliant performance by Garcia.


What does anyone except, Garcia effectively took a 2 year career break over money like Ward. Team Seckbach.


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

Lomachenko-Mikey would be a fucking amazing fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

rossco said:


> Robs p4p list is better than your p4p list.


he's on Rob's also


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Oli said:


> Adam smith telling us Garcia is concerned only about Dejans health... cuts to shots of Garcia smiling broadly and celebrating :lol:.
> 
> Seriously though... brilliant performance by Garcia.


Jim Gray is talking about Mikey's sportsmanship.
Did I miss something?

Still no match for Ricardo "Lopez" Burns though.Styles make fights.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

rossco said:


> Robs p4p list is better than your p4p list.


:lol: We need a list-off.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Everyone take Canelo out your p4p lists and put Mikey back in lol


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Jim Gray is talking about Mikey's sportsmanship.
> Did I miss something?
> 
> Still no match for Ricardo "Lopez" Burns though.Styles make fights.


I think you did miss something. Not sure what your gripe is.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Everyone take Canelo out your p4p lists and put Mikey back in lol


I have them side by side, right above Chavez Jr.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Jim Gray is talking about Mikey's sportsmanship.
> Did I miss something?
> 
> Still no match for Ricardo "Lopez" Burns though.Styles make fights.


He did go check and so did his corner, they thanked him too. Which feed are you watching?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

2manyusernames said:


> :lol: We need a list-off.


Nobody beats Rob in a "list off" are you trying to get bballchump killed or something?


----------



## tompreston (Apr 9, 2016)

Can you imagine Garcia fighting Flanagan/Crolla/Burns


----------



## tam83 (Aug 3, 2013)

Going off track here but anyone else find it strange Helder hasn't had an interview with Frampton in Vegas? Even Phelps has managed to grab him for a few minutes.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

tompreston said:


> Can you imagine Garcia fighting Flanagan/Crolla/Burns


He beats them all?


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> he's on Rob's also


Stop sucking up Robs arse. He owned you tonight and he was playing paint ball with the hot 14 year olds from his church instead of interacting in this thread. The guy just does not give a fuck about you and your pathetic attempts to defend your world forum.

The world forum is our bitch now so run along to ESB and join clowns like Pimp C you ******.


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

PityTheFool said:


> Jim Gray is talking about Mikey's sportsmanship.
> Did I miss something?
> 
> Still no match for Ricardo "Lopez" Burns though.Styles make fights.


Mikey dreams of getting the Rickster payday, he's the money fight with FMJ gone.


----------



## tompreston (Apr 9, 2016)

The Floyd chat is about McGregor. 

From the Conor Q&A earlier. They've had talks already. Its gonna happen. Grim.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

tompreston said:


> Can you imagine Garcia fighting Flanagan/Crolla/Burns


Could he be the first to stop Burns? even a faded version? I don't know, if I had a penny for the amount of times I've heard "Burns gets brutally stopped" I'd be a rich man


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Is SHO gonna ask Floyd about the McGregor bullshit everytime they air a fight?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

tompreston said:


> The Floyd chat is about McGregor.
> 
> From the Conor Q&A earlier. They've had talks already. Its gonna happen. Grim.


Will be Floyd/Ndou 2


----------



## Undefeated chump (May 3, 2016)

Garcia was fucking brutal.

WAR FRAMPTON


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

tam83 said:


> Going off track here but anyone else find it strange Helder hasn't had an interview with Frampton in Vegas? Even Phelps has managed to grab him for a few minutes.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

LSC would be better served moving up in weight.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> He did go check and so did his corner, they thanked him too. Which feed are you watching?


Sky mate.Im not saying it didn't happen.
I thought I made clear I never saw it so I'm not saying I know for sure I'm right.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Floyd has probably never seen them fight before


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

Floyd doesn't give a shit about the fight and is promoting himself :lol: love him.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks like Floyd vs McGregor is actually happening :rofl.


----------



## tompreston (Apr 9, 2016)

The Kraken said:


> Could he be the first to stop Burns? even a faded version? I don't know, if I had a penny for the amount of times I've heard "Burns gets brutally stopped" I'd be a rich man


I'd have to back him to do so. Ricky's shot IMO. A euro level win and the 'win' against Reliek hasn't convinced me otherwise.

Reliek hurt him a few times.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Flash Jab II said:


> Floyd doesn't give a shit about the fight and is promoting himself :lol: love him.


I expected him to say "Foyd, Frampton or Santa Cruz?" "Who?"


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Flash Jab II said:


> Floyd doesn't give a shit about the fight and is promoting himself :lol: love him.


It's funny that most fighters we consider cerebral seem to know fuck all about fighters in general.:lol:


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Floyd doesn't fuck around waiting for a segue into promoting himself does he :lol:


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Floyd's seeing all the money he can make for naff all risk.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

tompreston said:


> Can you imagine Garcia fighting Flanagan/Crolla/Burns


Yip.
First two are in trouble but Ricardo destroys him.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

tompreston said:


> I'd have to back him to do so. Ricky's shot IMO. A euro level win and the 'win' against Reliek hasn't convinced me otherwise.
> 
> Reliek hurt him a few times.


Even a shot Ricky is hard as fuck though, Crawford said "Rickys real tough, even when you hurt him, catches his head and recovers real quick" It would be Garcias finishing vs Burns survival tactics


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

Flash Jab II said:


> Floyd doesn't give a shit about the fight and is promoting himself :lol: love him.


Adam Smith asks "whose going to win tonight?" Floyds response "i'm the PPV king", haha..


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

This cunt keeps saying LSC is going to throw more punches and do more this time, he will just get countered even more


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

@bballchump11 hows my dick taste?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Fuck here we go lads


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Even a shot Ricky is hard as fuck though, Crawford said "Rickys real tough, even when you hurt him, catches his head and recovers real quick" It would be Garcias finishing vs Burns survival tactics


Ricardo is like Kostya at 140.
Brutal mismatch.


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

Drew said:


> Adam Smith asks "whose going to win tonight?" Floyds response "i'm the PPV king", haha..


Floyd took the EVT.

Here we go lads. :bbb


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Rob said:


> @bballchump11 hows my dick taste?


like air as if there's nothing there


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

LSC definitely gets his eyebrows done


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

PityTheFool said:


> Ricardo is like Kostya at 140.
> Brutal mismatch.


Gotta ask mate, what is this Ricardo Lope Burns thing all about? :lol:


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Rob said:


> @bballchump11 hows my dick taste?


You know he's in his 20's right?


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

I think it'll be similar to the first fight but Santa Cruz takes it this time. And I think if anyone is getting stopped, I see Cruz stopping Frampton. I think he's going to produce a lot more venom in this one.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Here comes the Jackal


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Let's go Framps!


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

If LSC wins do yous want a rubber match?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Flash Jab II said:


> I think it'll be similar to the first fight but Santa Cruz takes it this time. And I think if anyone is getting stopped, I see Cruz stomping Frampton. I think he's going to produce a lot more venom in this one.


I dunno, Frampton looks like he's in an Avalos sort of mood here


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Gotta ask mate, what is this Ricardo Lope Burns thing all about? :lol:


Well he's the 140 version of Finito mate.
Clear as a summer morning.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Frampton's on fire, Santa Cruz is terrified...


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Atmosphere is ELECTRIC


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

PityTheFool said:


> Well he's the 140 version of Finito mate.
> Clear as a summer morning.


Seriously though lol, i it cause people keep shitting on him?


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Wiirdo said:


> If LSC wins do yous want a rubber match?


Yes


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

anyone know Frampton's walk out song?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Frampton 138lb 
Cruz 133.75lb


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

nuclear said:


> anyone know Frampton's walk out song?


----------



## Tangerine (Oct 24, 2014)

haha as if Framptons just walked into the MGM Grand to Will Griggs on fire.legend


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Frampton looks in amazing shape


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

nuclear said:


> anyone know Frampton's walk out song?


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

Look out for Quigg in the rafters in Sting like facepaint.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Frampton put on 13lbs thats alot for his weight


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Seriously though lol, i it cause people keep shitting on him?


I don't joke about top,top level boxers mate.


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

War Kenny Bayless!​


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> like air as if there's nothing there


A bit like your rbr :lol:


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Atmosphere looks great! The Irish turned up.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Who was ballsy enough to bet on Framps KO?


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Fuck, I'm nervous.:lol:


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Smirk said:


> Who was ballsy enough to bet on Framps KO?


Dunno bout betting but I know a few people picked it


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Mon Frampton.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Anyone else feel like this fight has just snuck up?? almost surreal its happening again already


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I have a feeling something dramatic is going to happen in this, it wont go the same as the first


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Nearly slept through everything. Guess Garcia is real then.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Let's go!!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucking Red Hand!
I've been able to overlook the fact Carl is a Shanko so could do without those muppets.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Dunno bout betting but I know a few people picked it


I get those vibes. Carl is a stud


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I think Frampton wins by stoppage he looks huge


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

It's a shame that Frampton is more popular than LSC in the U.S.


----------



## tompreston (Apr 9, 2016)

What a handsome man The Jackal is


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

tawetrent said:


> Nearly slept through everything. Guess Garcia is real then.


At 135,definitely.
Best he stays there.


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

Fuck me. You can already tell this is gonna be a war.


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

Round 13 confirmed!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 LSC.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Great round
9-10 LS


He did better in the beginning


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

LSC round. I don't have a good feeling here.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

LSC looking sharper than last time, Carl looking stronger but a bit slower


----------



## Undefeated chump (May 3, 2016)

10-9 Santa Cruz


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Good round for Leo but Carl landed a bomb just after 40 sec mark that made me take notice.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Fuckin great round!

I think Leo got that one.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

LSC used his length fairly well.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

LSC round


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Im changing my prediction, LSC by stoppage he looks sharp, Frampton is being wreckless


----------



## Exposed16 (May 11, 2016)

Great last round.....Wait....


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Great round
> 10-9 CF


Really I gave it to LSC


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Cruz round..


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

This is why we stay up at 4am, gonna be a classic.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Shotime what a joke


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Sky Sports commentary already annoying


----------



## Tangerine (Oct 24, 2014)

santa xruz standing off a bit more catching frampton by leaning back.1-0 sc


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Santa Cruz a lot sharper than last time


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

When's Selby on?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Really I gave it to LSC


I changed my mind. Frampton left a strong impression toward the end, but I forgot how well Leo started


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Shotime being just as biased as they were in the Degale vs Jack fight,


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Cruz has =======E long arms lol


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Seems that Frampton thinks he's more of a power puncher now. That may not matter much, as Leo can take a huge punch.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

LSC 2-0.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Leo got Centre ring here and better range.
Carl only has one more round to fix that IMO.
Remember when I was a big LSC fan and it looked like he was refusing to throw a jab in some fights.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 LS
9-10 LS

Much sharper this fight


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

LSC 2-0


----------



## Undefeated chump (May 3, 2016)

20-18 LSC


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

WTF is Frampton doing?


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

20-18

Leo doing a great job. Frampton looking slightly confused.


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

Not even gonna try to score this. :lol:


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

20-18 Leo.

LSC is fighting smartly this time.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

1-1


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

1-1


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

LSC 2-1


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

2-1 frampton


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Frampton round. Closed the distance well there and nicked it near the end.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 LS
9-10 LS
10-9 CF


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

2-1 lsc


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Cruz looking confident and strong at this stage.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Froch is fucking awful


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Leo doing well for now but Framps left hand will be the difference


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Frampton's best round and he might have lost it.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

2-1 lsc


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Frampton

29-28 LSC.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Frampton round, like I said in your thread @bballchump11 , Santa Cruz is excellent at tucking his chin while he is on the offence, Frampton timing him bit better now thuough


----------



## Undefeated chump (May 3, 2016)

Frampton s round 3


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Better from Frampton, but might not be enough to edge the round


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

2-1 Frampton


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Gash7 said:


> Froch is fucking awful


HE'S A *********


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> LSC used his length fairly well.


No ****?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825557640721752064


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Uppercuts needed


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

29-28 Leo


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Crean said:


> HE'S A *********


Reported.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

2-1 LSC


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

LSC's defense is much improved.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> LSC's defense is much improved.


or was it a case of getting caught early last time and never fully recovering? he's definitely looking better this time.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

2-2


----------



## Tangerine (Oct 24, 2014)

that didnt look a legit knockdown to me lol


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

2-2 now imo, it's heating up.


----------



## Undefeated chump (May 3, 2016)

3-1 LSC


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

cant call this round


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 LC
9-10 LC
10-9 CF
9-10 LC


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

39-37

Leo. Frampton seems to be holding back for that one counter.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

At that angle,some refs might have given the KD.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I think Frampton has to push LSC for the whole fight, Frampton will eventually land a big punch, he switches off for abit and lets LSC work


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

3-1 SC for me


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

3-1 Frampton


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

39-37 LSC.

Leo looks to be noticeably weaker than Frampton., even though he is winning.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Crean said:


> 3-1 Frampton


Sorry mate. Leo has not lost 3 rounds.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Froch's talking out of his arse.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Carl is losing this fight here.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

49-46 LSC. Frampton seems to be slightly winded to me.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 LC
9-10 LC
10-9 CF
9-10 LC
10-9 CF


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

LSC 3-2


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> Froch's talking out of his arse.


He's really bad here.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

4-1 Frampton

Carl Froch needs to shut the fuck up


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

4-1 Leo


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Carl posturing like a twat, at least he's finally stopped that weird long sidestep thing he was dong that I've never ever seen him d before in any fight


----------



## Undefeated chump (May 3, 2016)

Got it 4-1 LSC


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Carl's tactics are gonna sap his stamina later on if Leo doesn't stop coming forward so carefully.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

2-2 after 5 could not choose who got the 4th


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825560130750074880


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825557640721752064


@Rob the president of the World forum @bballchump11 is posting twitter vids n shit trying to out tech you.


----------



## Tangerine (Oct 24, 2014)

3-2 frampton


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

3-2 Frampton


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

LSC turning it up now.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Mauro Ranallo on Showtime is shite.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

48-46

Leo


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Crean said:


> 4-1 Frampton
> 
> Carl Froch needs to shut the fuck up


And let Adam Smith tell us what's what?
I don't know how you can have Carl winning 3 rounds mate and I have money on Carl.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

fuck this is close


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

3-3


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Framp clearly did the better work that round.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Froch so bad Haye is in


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 LC
9-10 LC
10-9 CF
9-10 LC
10-9 CF
9-10 LC


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Carl coming on stronger but he needs to stop fucking trying the same roll under lead left hook over and over again


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Leo round


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Sorry mate. Leo has not lost 3 rounds.


Obviously I disagree


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

4-2 Frampton could easily be 4-2 LSC


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

LSC miss miss miss miss miss lol


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

3-3
Great fight


----------



## Undefeated chump (May 3, 2016)

Another LSC round he was starting to dig in body shots


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> 9-10 LC
> 9-10 LC
> 10-9 CF
> 9-10 LC
> ...


I gave the last round to Frampton based on the latter half


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

4-2 Frampton


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

I'll give that to Carl, 4-2 Santa Cruz


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Have it 3-3


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

58-56

Leo


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Haye at it again...


----------



## Tangerine (Oct 24, 2014)

david haye and his fucking even rounds!!can stick his scorecard up his arse


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

Showtime scorers Steve Farhood has it 4-2 LSC


----------



## Exposed16 (May 11, 2016)

David "TenTenmaker" Haye


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Moving back in straight lines AGAIN fs


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Haye has the bout 60-60


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

Haye with shit loads of even rounds again :rofl


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Frampton growing into the fight


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Frampton looking the stronger now


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Shotime are a joke sometimes, 2 fights in a row where they ignore the 'away' fighter.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

LSC 4-3


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 LC
9-10 LC
10-9 CF
9-10 LC
10-9 CF
9-10 LC
10-9 CF


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Frampton looking good but needs to stop that end of the round hands down stuff.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

67-66 LSC. Fr,Hampton is coming on.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Frampton really making lsc miss a lot. Its that defence from frampton that's making me give him the close rounds. 4-3 frampton


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Frampton round but it's no good this shucking nd jiving at the last 10 seconds, no good making him miss if you wont make him pay


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Close fight. Framps won the last two.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

67-66

Leo


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Frampton looks a lot stronger now, Leo's punches seem weaker


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

who don't love being at work and watching the Boxing  Body shots wearing LSC down me thinks


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

4-3 Leo


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Drew said:


> Haye with shit loads of even rounds again :rofl


And they're complaining about Mr eighty thousand hardcore members?:conf


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

That's better Carl!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Frampo getting his shit together now.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Clear Framp round.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

4-4


----------



## Tangerine (Oct 24, 2014)

77 75 Frampton


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 LC
9-10 LC
10-9 CF
9-10 LC
10-9 CF
9-10 LC
10-9 CF
10-9 CF


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Haye is a much better analyst than Froch, but he cannot score for shit


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

4-4


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Leo noticably missing a lot more, Frampton not landing too much himself but I feel he's grabbing these rounds


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Gash7 said:


> Haye is a much better analyst than Froch, but he cannot score for shit


Haye scored the last round even, so now it's 70-70


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

Never seen Leo look so weak and tired.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

76-76

All even now!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

77-75 Leo. I'm afraid Leo is doing the work that is not seen by the casual fans or biased refs.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

This is like roles reversed now. Never thought LSC would be the one fading in the 2nd half


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

The sky commentators need to stop implying there could be a robbery during EVERY away fight


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Worried those early rounds have Frampo in the red stamina wise.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Frampton forcing his range now.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Leo is back. 5-4 leo


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Big big round for Leo.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 LC
9-10 LC
10-9 CF
9-10 LC
10-9 CF
9-10 LC
10-9 CF
10-9 CF
10-9 CF


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

LSC 5-4


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

87-84 LSC. Leo taking over.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

5-4 Leo


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Leo round but thought Sky were making more of Leos last rally than it meant until the last few seconds wen he did land the better shots


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

I thought Framp won a lot of those exchanges there and Sky commentators just saying LSC scored.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

sosolid4u09 said:


> The sky commentators need to stop implying there could be a robbery during EVERY away fight


Bunch of arseholes considering most of the robberies happen on Sky itself.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks like Santa Cruz has got his second wind


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

86-85 LSC


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

86-85

Leo.

This is gonna be tight, a draw would not surprise me here.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

5-4 Leo


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I think David Haye had it even after every single round.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Frampo trying too hard for a KO.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Frampton seems to have forgotten about defense.


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2016)

Love how Froch scores a fight by how he thinks the home judges are scoring it :rofl


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

LSC 6-4


----------



## Tangerine (Oct 24, 2014)

ive got this level 95 95


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 LC
9-10 LC
10-9 CF
9-10 LC
10-9 CF
9-10 LC
10-9 CF
10-9 CF
10-9 CF
9-10 LC


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

97-92 LSC.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

6-4


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

6-4 leo. Carl getting caught on the way in far too often.

Needs to go back to being more compact and counter leo


----------



## Undefeated chump (May 3, 2016)

6-4 Santa Cruz


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

96-94

Leo


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Shane McGuigan has done fuck all to improve Framptons mistakes, and before anybody accuses me of being wise after the fact, I have something to post if this goes the way its looking


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Drew said:


> Love how Froch scores a fight by how he thinks the home judges are scoring it :rofl


Again. Unbelievable


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

6-4 Leo.

He took the last 2 rounds, barely.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Carl started well, but Santa Cruz came back well in round 10


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

6-4 Leo


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Time to hear a Shane McGuigan pep talk for the first time


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

6-4 Leo at best for Carl here.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Leo defo taking this fight. Trilogy on the cards.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Gash7 said:


> Time to hear a Shane McGuigan pep talk for the first time


Telling Carl he lost a round he may well have won looks like a blunder now.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

He's knackered.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

LSC is eating Carl up on the inside.


----------



## datguyrich (Apr 9, 2016)

Santa Cruz is so good


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Haye :lol:


----------



## kevcefc (Jun 7, 2013)

The weight Carl has put on really hasn't helped him at all here


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

LSC 7-4


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

7-4 LSC.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 LC
9-10 LC
10-9 CF
9-10 LC
10-9 CF
9-10 LC
10-9 CF
10-9 CF
10-9 CF
9-10 LC
9-10 LC


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

107-101_Leo.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

6-5


----------



## datguyrich (Apr 9, 2016)

This would be Shane Mcguigan's first loss no?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

106-103 LSC


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

This is gonna be close


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Carl seems to be slowing down. Leo looks like the opening bell just rang.

I smell a lucrative trilogy ....


----------



## Tangerine (Oct 24, 2014)

carl needs this to draw for me


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

106-103

Leo.

Frampton needs a knockdown or two here.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Carl seems to be slowing down. Leo looks like the opening bell just rang.
> 
> I smell a lucrative trilogy ....


Was always gonna be a trilogy


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

No way Carl has a chance without a KD.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

this is close


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Bad strategy by Frampton. You don't come onto the fight trying to knock Leo out.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

7-4 Leo he's pulling away in these last rounds. Frampy hitting a lot of air.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Draw

Unless someone gets dropped


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> Draw
> 
> Unless someone gets dropped


Did the fight already end or you have a time machine?


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Amazingly Santa Cruz has done more boxing and frampton has done more fighting going for the ko. Opposite of what happened in the first fight. Frampton going for too many big shots rather than outboxing him.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

Steve Kim already getting the "this is not FOTY" campaign going.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

My jaw hurts just watching this.

Massive balls on display here.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Did the fight already end or you have a time machine?


He was talking about Haye's 120-120 scorecard


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

framptons 12th round going to be close great fight


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

6-6


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Great Respect, Leo took that congratulations


----------



## Tangerine (Oct 24, 2014)

114 114 draw


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

LSC 7-5


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 LC
9-10 LC
10-9 CF
9-10 LC
10-9 CF
9-10 LC
10-9 CF
10-9 CF
10-9 CF
9-10 LC
9-10 LC
10-9 CF
_________
114-114 Draw again for me


----------



## Undefeated chump (May 3, 2016)

115-113 Santa Cruz


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

116-111 LSC. Trilogy, please!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

Stopped scoring. Looked like LSC won to me though.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

116-113

Leo Santa Cruz!

Here comes the trilogy guys.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

7-5 LSC


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

115-113 LSC

LSC's defense is so underrated, he was slipping and blocking most of Frampton's shots


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

KOTF said:


> He was talking about Haye's 120-120 scorecard


And he has it a draw!:lol:


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

115 - 114 Frampton


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

115-114 santa cruz for me


----------



## Exposed16 (May 11, 2016)

David Haye has it even!


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

LSC. No argument at all. Great fight. I'll go for a third, and I didn't like the first as much as everyone else.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

7-5 LSC. 6-6 is the most you can possibly give to Framp. He fought stupid at times, looking for big shots too much.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

I had it 115-113 Frampton for me


----------



## Kennedy (Aug 17, 2014)

Froch and Haye love 10/10 what's the point them scoring fights


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Trilogy please


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

I smell a split decision coming...


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

115-113 at worst for Leo.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Great come back from Cruz. He deserves the nod, close but clear I reckon.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Great fight... Close but Leo should get the nod.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

that last slow mo pmsl


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

7-5 Leo, I can't see anything more than a draw for Frampton.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825565115357421568


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

This month has had some superb fights! Roll on the rest of 2017.


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

They're playing the mariachi? What the fuck is that about, at least do the scorecards first. Disrespectful cunts.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

The fact they're mic'ing up LSC's dad suggests he's taking it.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Frampton could hardly land in the last few rounds.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

114-114
115-113
115-113

MD to Leo Santa Cruz!!!


----------



## Exposed16 (May 11, 2016)

Good cards


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Very fair cards no complaints, 3rd fight please


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

"
LSC came back well in the second half and made it close, I think if Frampton, as he says he will try to do, fights more with his brain and manages to make the result more conclusive then that will seal all doubt

One thing Frampton absolutely has to work on is not moving in and out in straight lines, that leap in right hand-powerjab combo he does worries me, his chin is hanging out for a counter

#17The Kraken, Dec 31, 2016"

I actually saw LSC start to time him better, Leo has a nice counter hook. Leo is also fantastic at ducking his head and making his chin a minimal target while he fires his own shots, when he did the typical 1-1-2 combination he caught Frampton because Carl was going back in straight lines at times, he needs to stay more consistent. Frampton did his best when he forced Leo into leading then "countering the counter", but the more it went on the more he stood in the pocket and he found it harder to tag Leo while getting caught more himself.

In and out is the way but IMO he has to draw the lead better and for gods sake more angles, he needs to take more of a leaf out of Lomas book

#20The Kraken, Dec 31, 2016

I was fraid of this, They didn't address anything he did wrong at all


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

as said close happy for both fighters


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Leo won that fight by at least a round.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Fair cards. Third fight in Belfast please.


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

Well deserved. Frampton simply could not beat him. He was so smart. I want a third. This is everything boxing should be.


----------



## Undefeated chump (May 3, 2016)

115-113 Santa Cruz is how I had it so fair result.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Great decision. Well done Leo.

See you guys again in the summer for a trilogy.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Fair, you'd have had to have been very very harsh on Santa Cruz to give it to Frampton there


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Gutted for Frampton but that result was deserved.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Fair result.


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

Santa Cruz is so fucking likeable. No hate, only love.


----------



## tompreston (Apr 9, 2016)

Right result.

The talk before from Team Frampton that Santa Cruz couldn't fight any differently was bullshit. He adapted and it really threw Carl.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Boxing has started well this year. We're not even out of January yet.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

No complaints with scorecard. Personally I gave 1 or 2 of the close rd to the champion when he was walking the opponent , but whatever..


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Those early rounds cost him before he got going.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Time to get Floyd in for the big finish.


----------



## Tangerine (Oct 24, 2014)

yeh ive no complaints but id like to see Santa Cruz come over here next


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Frampton's arms are too small for that style, he needs to change into a brawler


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Credit to Frampton for giving Leo the rematch. 

Who gives out rematches nowadays? Fury? Ward?

2 professionals who always give it their all in the ring. No losers in this trilogy when it's all set and done.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

LSC looked weak in this fight, and he was pretty tired at the end. I really think he needs to move up in weight.either that, or he is on the downside of his career.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Wiirdo said:


> Those early rounds cost him before he got going.


He had to stay on his toes to much in those rounds.That will catch up with even great fighters.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Really Classy from Frampton regaring Gonzalez Jr


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2017)

Do Selby v Frampton in N.Ireland & Santa Cruz v Russell in US. Same night. Then Winners fight.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Great interview by Frampton. Two likeable cunts.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

A bit like the last fight in the sense you'd have to give Carl all close rounds to get a draw would be very harsh. Fair play to Carl real class in defeat two great fighters and great lads as well.


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

This could be the ultimate sportsmanship trilogy that isn't shit. One in a million.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

That beautiful KO by Mikey and Leo getting revenge.

I'm gonna be hard for more than 4 hours.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> LSC looked weak in this fight, and he was pretty tired at the end. I really think he needs to move up in weight.either that, or he is on the downside of his career.


He could fight the winner of Vargas-Berchelt


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> That beautiful KO by Mikey and Leo getting revenge.
> 
> I'm gonna be hard for more than 4 hours.


If we had another avatar bet, be honest, would you let me off mine like I did yours?


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

I think we should all remember great nights like these, where everything goes well, there's no argument about the decisions and it's a fight where the boxers and the sport come out for the better and they're few and far between. All the respect in the world for Frampton and Santa Cruz. They are just made for each other.

Edit: no ****.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Well i'm gutted didn't expect that boxing from LSC fair play to him for turning things around Frampton started badly which is what cost him the fight really, Needs a 3rd fight hopefully we get it ASAP


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Leo won that. Impressed, didn't know he had that in him.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

These two genuinely like eachother


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Was impressed by the adjustments LSC was able to make. I thought using his reach was the wrong gameplan in the first fight, but it was because he wasn't at all dynamic with it, he just waited on Frampton who used brilliant feints and controlled the pace while going in and out. This time LSC used his jab and timed punches going backwards. He also tightened up much better on the inside and battered Frampton's body. Frampton was missing a ton and got caught pulling out with his guard down multiple times. It became a fight he had to chase rather than one under his control.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

homebrand said:


> Boxing has started well this year. We're not even out of January yet.


Raising a glass for boxing and 2017. Cheers.


----------



## Kennedy (Aug 17, 2014)

Was there any rematch clause in the first fight???? Doesn't sound like if there wasn't they put one into this fight


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

The Kraken said:


> "
> LSC came back well in the second half and made it close, I think if Frampton, as he says he will try to do, fights more with his brain and manages to make the result more conclusive then that will seal all doubt
> 
> One thing Frampton absolutely has to work on is not moving in and out in straight lines, that leap in right hand-powerjab combo he does worries me, his chin is hanging out for a counter
> ...


Shane McGuigan while I respect how far hes come in such little time, but he really doesn't have the knowledge, as Johnny Nelson an SPencer Oliver are saying right now


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Flash Jab II said:


> This could be the ultimate sportsmanship trilogy that isn't shit. One in a million.


It already feels a bit like Vasquez - Marquez.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> If we had another avatar bet, be honest, would you let me off mine like I did yours?


What? I rocked that wierdo for close to a year lol.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> That beautiful KO by Mikey and Leo getting revenge.
> 
> I'm gonna be hard for more than 4 hours.


Too much information, bro.


----------



## RB1987 (May 18, 2016)

The Kraken said:


> Than you I had that taped!!


Fuck sorry bro my bad !!


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Ishy said:


>





Wiirdo said:


>


thank you gentleman


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm torn i'd love the 3rd fight but would be gutted if the Selby fight doesn't happen because of it.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> What? I rocked that wierdo for close to a year lol.


Rob made you do Henman, I pardoned you with the catch tht you had to admit Carl was a good fight, that was all


----------



## RB1987 (May 18, 2016)

RB1987 said:


> Fuck sorry bro my bad !!


It was the booze !!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

RB1987 said:


> Boom and the treble lands easy money berchelt fucking bstterd Vargas


Thanks, asshole.

Someone please ban this guy for life.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

RB1987 said:


> Fuck sorry bro my bad !!


lol no problem mate ive done it myself before, no hard feelings


----------



## RB1987 (May 18, 2016)

Cableaddict said:


> Thanks, asshole.
> 
> Someone please ban this guy for life.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA fuck off you yank cunt


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

great night of fights. 7-5 LSC is the right score


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

You DID let us down Carl, but for godsake you need a trainer who can teach you to correct your mistakes


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> It already feels a bit like Vasquez - Marquez.


Bit generous mate.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

@bballchump11

This is the point where you change the thread title to "What next for Frampton?"

It's mandatory mate.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Rob made you do Henman, I pardoned you with the catch tht you had to admit Carl was a good fight, that was all


Ah, well do one for #3 then, yeah I'll pardon you.

Gonna do one with Rob too, if he loses he can't make RBR threads for a year.

Edit: Only with Bballs permission.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I enjoyed the rbr with you crispyass fuck boys


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

I must say, what a splendid spectacle of fisticuffs we just observed.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

With all of the traffic im not sure ho many saw this, but my fars came true:

LSC came back well in the second half and made it close, I think if Frampton, as he says he will try to do, fights more with his brain and manages to make the result more conclusive then that will seal all doubt

One thing Frampton absolutely has to work on is not moving in and out in straight lines, that leap in right hand-powerjab combo he does worries me, his chin is hanging out for a counter

#17The Kraken, Dec 31, 2016

I actually saw LSC start to time him better, Leo has a nice counter hook. Leo is also fantastic at ducking his head and making his chin a minimal target while he fires his own shots, when he did the typical 1-1-2 combination he caught Frampton because Carl was going back in straight lines at times, he needs to stay more consistent. Frampton did his best when he forced Leo into leading then "countering the counter", but the more it went on the more he stood in the pocket and he found it harder to tag Leo while getting caught more himself.

In and out is the way but IMO he has to draw the lead better and for gods sake more angles, he needs to take more of a leaf out of Lomas book

#20The Kraken, Dec 31, 2016

Where the hell were the adjustments t make it easier?? They had him fighting exactly the same only with an etxra absurdity in the shape of him doing these long sidesteps which he has never done before leaving him competely exposed


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> I enjoyed the rbr with you crispyass fuck boys


Yeah well I hope I showed us Irish aren't biased :lol::lol:



Pedrin1787 said:


> Ah, well do one for #3 then, yeah I'll pardon you.
> 
> Gonna do one with Rob too, if he loses he can't make RBR threads for a year.
> 
> Edit: Only with Bballs permission.


Fair enough


----------



## RB1987 (May 18, 2016)

The yanks are despicable human beings mods please kindly eject them!!


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Shane Mcguigan is a yes man and a fitness coach. Look at the guys he trains, that should tell you all you need to know.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Is there something up with the forum, this thread isn't showing up when new post have been added, still way down the page and says only 6 pages but when you click in there's 40 pages.


----------



## David Ike Ibeabuchi (Jun 10, 2016)

Great night of boxing. Frampton was very classy in defeat but really think Shane was very poor in the corner. Poor instructions and not sure if the McGuigans pay for a proper psychologist from their 50% take but they need one largely to tell Shane what to say between rounds.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Nifty.Tech said:


> Shane Mcguigan is a yes man and a fitness coach. Look at the guys he trains, that should tell you all you need to know.


How in the world is he supposed to know what to tell his fighter to adjust at high level boxing , he seems to run on choses platitudes, now I'm not saying this as a way to use Shane as a scapegoat but the same damn things Frampton hasb een doing (some of which he didn't do under Gerry Storey by the way for all the shit the McGuigans throw at him) that get him into trouble havn't beem addressed, including overextending wit hhis right hand


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Is there something up with the forum, this thread isn't showing up when new post have been added, still way down the page and says only 6 pages but when you click in there's 40 pages.


It's been moved to the WBF. The link in the Brit forum is just a redirect to this thread.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

RB1987 said:


> The yanks are despicable human beings mods please kindly eject them!!


You're the one spoiling other fights in this thread, your bitch ass should be kindly banned.


----------



## RB1987 (May 18, 2016)

Pedrin1787 said:


> You're the one spoiling other fights in this thread, your bitch ass should be kindly banned.


:alfingersSUE ME!!!


----------



## RB1987 (May 18, 2016)

Nifty.Tech said:


> Shane Mcguigan is a yes man and a fitness coach. Look at the guys he trains, that should tell you all you need to know.


Really one loss and he's being written off ?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

RB1987 said:


> Really one loss and he's being written off ?


I havn't seen him correct some big mistakes that Frampton makes, eve when Frampton was with Storey before thye all backstabbed him he seemed much more dynamic, I dn't think Carl knew what he had there


----------



## TheMaster (Sep 25, 2016)

So @Jay and @Wiirdo how did your little experiment turn out??


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Sister Sledge said:


> Mikey is a great fighter. He needs a fighter who can bring out the best in him.


Loma....


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

CASH_718 said:


> Loma....


That would be an interesting fight. Not a good fight for Loma right now, though.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> It already feels a bit like Vasquez - Marquez.


Never as good as, mind.:good


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

I had it 115-113 lsc

But can see 116-112, or a draw

6 lsc
4 Frampton
2 close 50/50

Frampton was just poor tactically in 1st and 11th, that's 2 rounds in a close fight


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Trail said:


> Never as good as, mind.:good


You were watching the wrong card, T.

Here's where you'll find happiness:
http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...-action-tomorrow-siri-will-be-ringside.92335/


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> Did she agree and say "he looks too nice"


She did not say anything, she does not care.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Frampo definitely the second greatest Carl of all time.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

But Showtime beat HBO in viewership Saturday for a head-to-head card for the first time (per my own research) in more than three years, since Dec. 7, 2013. It is exceedingly rare for that to happen. Back in 2013, Showtime won the night when its Paulie Malignaggi-Zab Judah main event averaged 640,000 viewers, while HBO's dreadful Guillermo Rigondeaux-Joseph Agbeko headliner averaged 550,000.

On Saturday night, according to Nielsen Media Research, Frampton-Santa Cruz II averaged 587,000 viewers (peak of 643,000) on Showtime, with Garcia-Zlaticanin averaging 544,000 and peaking at 617,000. It was one of Showtime's most viewed cards in the past year despite being on opposite an HBO boxing telecast.

Over on HBO, Vargas-Berchelt averaged 497,000 viewers and peaked at 549,000. Miura-Roman averaged 491,000 and peaked at 552,000.

http://www.espn.com/blog/dan-rafael...-numbers-are-in-for-showtime-hbo-boxing-cards


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Of course it would get most viewers when Frampton loses :frochcry2


----------

